# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - today's updates

## mohamed73

*Hi,
Here is what's new today:*  *New models:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Bug Fixes - DLL Updates:*  Pantech_A800S.dllSamsung_I747.dllSamsung_I8160.dllSamsung_I9070.dllSamsung_I9070P.dllSamsung_I8530.dll *New RIFF Box JTAG Manager:*  *JTAG Manager 1.47*
---------------------------
- Added new more APIs for Resurrector DLLs. These allow more flexible target initialization;
- Added "PAUSE" feature which allows now JTAG Manager to work be "paused" on command from Remote Helper.
  Paused JTAG Manager frees RIFFBOX comport and becomes inaccessible until Remote Helper allows it to "unpause"
  Thus, Remote Helper may work without fear that user may meddle in process. *New RIFF Box Remote Helper:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *RIFF Torrent Tracker:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## fala.2008

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## himihicham

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

